# Feta Tomato-Basil Fish



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

1/3 cup chopped onion
1 garlic clove, minced
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 can(14.5 oz) italian diced tomatoes drained
1.5 teaspoons minced fresh basil or 1/5 teaspoon dried basil
1 lb fish fillet (white fillets)
4 oz crumbled feta cheese

in a saucepan saute onion and garlic in oil until tender.
add tomatoes and basil, bring to a boil.
reduce heat: simmer uncovered for 5 min.

meanwhile broil fish 4-6 inches from the heat for 5-6 min.
top each fillet with tomatoe mix and cheese.
broil 5-7 min longer or until it flakes easy with a fork. makes 4 servings.

enjoy!


----------

